# Hello from Indiana



## Cub68 (Nov 7, 2010)

Bought my first bow back in October as a complete newbie to archery had no clue as to what in the world I was even ordering I knew it was a compound bow and that I thought I had to have it.
Well at any rate after ordering being as bassackwards as I am I started reading up on compound bows turns out you need them set to a comfortable draw length etc,usually if it weren't for crap I wouldn't have any luck at all but this time around it seems like luck was on my side and 28in fits me just fine went and bought some arrows a three pin sight and a release and set out to sight this thing in :teeth:.
Now might be a good time to mention that I've never shot a bow in the entirety of my 42 years of life,so on a whim I decided it would be best to test my grouping at 10 yards things went well so I moved out to 20 and stayed there for a while needless to say I've fallen in love with a new hobby though my bow is as old as the hills.
What I've got now is a warhawk produced under the Indian archery name so its old,I decided to upgrade a bit a purchased a new Fred Bear showdown this morning which will be here in three days I'll be needing a lot of help with this one in the near future.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Cub68. Have fun here.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to At!! :wave:


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## Joe7137 (Nov 2, 2010)

welcome to the site, what part of Indiana??

I live in Johnson County.


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## Cub68 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey there Joe7137.
I'm in Putnam county Indiana


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

:welcomesign:To Archery Talk!


----------



## tiuser (Mar 22, 2009)

:welcomesign: :welcome: _*Welcome to Archery Talk *_:welcome: :welcomesign:


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to AT!! Believe half of what you hear and even less of what you see.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## rcam1977 (Jul 24, 2011)

i am also new to the forum and from Indiana, i live in Indianapolis, i am 34 yrs ols and jusst got into archery about 3-4 months ago, i bought a old Bear bow, i am hoping somebody on here can help me out and tell me a little more about my bow, i have not been able to find any info on it, it is a Whitetail EL.


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome to AT! Good luck and have fun on the site!


----------



## PSE#1 (Jun 28, 2010)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

Welcome!!:wink:


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk!:darkbeer:


----------

